# Avg of 12 for your PLLs



## slncuber21 (Sep 10, 2008)

i thought this would be a good place where you can post an avg of 12, what your PLLs are. you can do 2H or OH, doesnt matter. 

[2H]

A- 2.89
A- 2.95
U(CW)- 3.20
U(CCW)- 2.48
H- 2.52 
Z- 3.80
V- 3.66
J- 2.78
T- 2.63
Y- 3.26

a lot of these couldve been better, like my H and U(CW). oh well, i might post my OH later too


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 10, 2008)

A: 1.36, 1.46
E: 2.09
U: 1.03, 1.21
H: 1.08
Z: 1.61
T: 1.26
J: 1.13, 1.43
R: 1.44, 1.90
F: 1.81
Y: 1.60
V: 1.63
N: 1.83, 2.08
G: 1.50, 1.59, 1.53, 1.50

Unfortunately, I don't dare turn this fast in a real solve because I popped so many times doing this... not to mention my stopping may not be accurate.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 10, 2008)

A: 1.45, 1.53
E: 2.17
U: 1.18, 1.04 XD
H: 1.57
Z: 1.77
T: 1.31
J: 1.32, 1.36
R: 1.68, 1.60
F: 1.92
Y: 1.52
V: 1.64
N: 1.90, 1.94
G: 1.83, 2.00, 1.92, 1.92

I'm horrible at Gs

--OH--
A: 2.92, 2.95
E: 4.68
U: 2.44, 3.05
H: 3.71
Z: 4.49
T: 4.29
J: 3.50, 3.08
R: 4.91, 4.70
F: 4.73
Y: 4.37
V: 4.55
N: 5.24, 5.35
G: 4.49, 4.07, 4.36, 4.27


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i feel so horrible getting times like mine compared to you guys'. 

but thats alright, i dont think i should try this with OH, i barely know my PLLs in that category! its all muscle memory haha


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 10, 2008)

A: 1.22, 1.22
E: 1.99
U: 1.20, 1.46
H: 1.63
Z: 1.97
T: 1.51
J: 1.58, 1.70
R: 1.87, 2.29
F: 2.55
Y: 2.01
V: 2.21
N: 2.43, 2.67
G: 1.80, 2.13, 2.17, 2.11

Total: 39,7 - lol, my best Time Attack is 52 I should make another ^^

You make me jealous guys.... but I am proud of my E perm


----------



## Raffael (Sep 10, 2008)

A: 2.45, 2.79
E: 4.51
U: 2.06, 2.27
H: 2.66
Z: 3.27
T: 2.26
J: 1.78, 2.39
R: 3.33, 2.81
F: 3.28
Y: 3.46
V: 3.30
G: 2.93, 2.94, 3.86, 2.76
N: Keep forgetting them, I do a T + A: 5.12, 5.32

Hmm, I tink I should do a PLL-Attack, because so far my best is sth like 95.xx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> lol i feel so horrible getting times like mine compared to you guys'.



Here, this will make you feel better. My times:
A: 3.26, 3.40
E: 4.86
U: 2.73, 2.99
H: 2.76
Z: 4.25
T: 3.33
J: 3.17, 3.54
R: 4.35, 4.76
F: 4.76
Y: 4.61
V: 4.55
N: 5.13, 4.93
G: 4.49, 4.25, 4.28, 4.33

Wow, that was even worse than I thought I would do. Unbelievable. Actually, when you consider these, I'm not doing too bad to be averaging sub-30, huh?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 10, 2008)

Mike, my OH and your 2H PLL times are oddly similar


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike, my OH and your 2H PLL times are oddly similar



I had noticed that too.


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 10, 2008)

How in the world do you do F so fast?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 10, 2008)

PLL times PLL Single Best Average
1 Uccw 1.11 1.21
2 Accw 1.13 1.27
3 Ucw 1.16 1.32
4 H 1.33 1.56
5 Acw 1.44 1.57
6 J1 1.36 1.63
7 T 1.58 1.79
8 Y 1.67 1.82
9 R1 1.73 1.83
10 G1 1.78 1.93
11 Z 1.50 1.98
12 J2 1.63 2.03
13 G2 1.75 2.11
14 V 1.88 2.14
15 F 1.95 2.16
16 G2' 1.89 2.23
17 N1 1.94 2.26
18 R2 2.16 2.34
19 E 2.22 2.38
20 N2 2.22 2.39
21 G1' 2.13 2.42

I'm proud of my Y and Z, they are my algs, not standards, I don't know of anyone else using them.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 10, 2008)

A: 2.17, 2.16
E: 2.97
U: 1.68, 1.24
H: 1.18
Z:2.19
T: 1.72
J: 1.86, 2.28
R: 2.50,
F: 
Y: 
V:
N: 
G:

OH:
A: 1.92, 2.06
E: 
U: 1.55, 
H: 
Z: 
T: 
J: 
R: 
F: 
Y: 
V: 
N: 
G: 
Too bored with doing plls over and over ill finish them up later.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 10, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> How in the world do you do F so fast?



Practice. It's quite fast, just 2 rotations that are optional.


----------



## tim (Sep 10, 2008)

Lofty said:


> A: 2.17, 2.16
> E: 2.97
> U: 1.68, 1.24
> H: 1.18
> ...



So far all of your OH PLLs are faster than the 2H ones .


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 10, 2008)

So maybe at 2h solves he should let the one hand fall down to the timer, do the PLL OH and then stop... that would be funny to watch ^^


----------



## Jai (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, this took forever...

A: 1.03/1.01
E: 2.16
F: 1.95
G: 1.70/1.64/1.65/1.55
H: 1.11
J: 0.96/1.08
N: 2.10/2.43
R: 1.38/1.65
T: 1.05
U: 1.06/1.09
V: 2.00
Y: 1.57
Z: 1.70

I did them in alphebetical order 
Some of PLLs, like the Gs, Ns, and the V, could've been better if I warmed up first.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 11, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> lol i feel so horrible getting times like mine compared to you guys'.
> 
> but thats alright, i dont think i should try this with OH, i barely know my PLLs in that category! its all muscle memory haha



don't feel bad i only know 3 PLLS
A - 3.4
H - 2.3
Z - 4.1


----------



## hdskull (Sep 11, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> How in the world do you do F so fast?



Have you seen Dan Knight's F perm?

That's what I'm wondering about Ns. lol, how DO you do sub 2 Ns? I need to have the time to time myself, haha.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 11, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i feel so horrible getting times like mine compared to you guys'.
> ...


 wtf how do you know only 3 plls and have like twice as good an avg as me? lol im a failure!


----------



## Dene (Sep 11, 2008)

If I were to use my OH cube to do 2H PLL's would it count? 

In fact I won't do that. I just lubed my 2H cube and it turned out amazingly well.

I will do this when my new stackmat timer batteries arrive (I finally got bored of intending to go to a shop and find some, and instead got them online ($9 for 5!!!! Including shipping (free!))


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i feel so horrible getting times like mine compared to you guys'.
> ...



dude there is no way you dont know U-perm, especially since youve said yourself that youve spent a few months doing petrus, of which U-perm is a fundamental step.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 12, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21 said:
> ...



How can you solve the permutation of edges with only Z and H, anyway?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 13, 2008)

in the form of best, avg

A cw- 1.65, 1.83
A ccw- 1.58, 1.79
E- 3.83, 4.17 i dont know this one, i do T y2 T
F- 2.67,2.89
Ga- 2.24, 2.58
Gb- 1.97, 2.34
Gc- 1.86, 2.14
Gd- 2.11, 2.51
H- 1.48, 1.81
Ja- 1.34, 1.69
Jb- 1.47, 1.78
Na- 3.11, 3.59 dont know these either, use conjugated Js for both Ns
Nb- 3.23, 3.87
Ra- 1.88, 2.41
Rb- 2.23, 2.57
T- 1.38, 1.68
U cw- 1.12, 1.31
U ccw- 1.11, 1.34
V- 1.83, 2.20
Y- 1.79, 2.08
Z- 1.75, 1.95

total of all avgs: 48.53 seconds, im pretty sure i could sub-1 a time attack, this leaves about 11.5 secs for regrips in between perms.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Stachu Korick's PLL's*

Commented while recording:

U(a)-2.50
U(b)-2.52

consistent U's

A(a)-2.20
A(b)-2.22

wow...consistent A's

H-2.76...bad cubes...
Z-3.94

J(a)-3.15
J(b)-2.43

that's it for now


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 13, 2008)

Some of you have trouble with G's, maybe my RUL's can help you:

Ga: R L U2 R' L' (y') R' U L' U2 R U' L 

Gb: (y') R' U L' U2 R U' (y) R L U2 L' R' 

Gc: L' R' U2 L R (y) L U' R U2 L' U R' 

Gd: (y) L U' R U2 L' U R' (y') L' R' U2 L R

Wery nice for OH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Some of you have trouble with G's, maybe my RUL's can help you:
> 
> Ga: R L U2 R' L' (y') R' U L' U2 R U' L
> 
> ...



You know my really awful times? (G: 4.49, 4.25, 4.28, 4.33) They were using these algorithms. I always assumed they might be part of the problem. But like you, Kenneth, I find the R L and R' L' moves quicker than other things, which is why I've always used these and also the same H perm that you use.


----------



## Carlos (Sep 13, 2008)

OH (Averages did some time ago, i'm better now (maybe)) 

Z: 3.54
U1: 2.28
U2: 2.06
A1: 3.05
A2: 3.03
R1: 4.11
R2: 3.87
T: 4.08
F: 4.35
V: 4.06
J1: 3.35
J2: 3.11
Y: 4.05
G1: 4.30
G2: 4.68
G3: 4.95
G4: 4.34
E: 4.09
N1: 3.98
N2: 4.22
H: 3.51


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21 said:
> ...



he uses petrus or some other method though.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 14, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


He used to use Petrus.
Now he is below 18 seconds with Roux on average.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 14, 2008)

Not much use for PLL in Roux


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 14, 2008)

U: 2.31, 2.13
A: 2.42, 2.48
H: 1.47
Z: 3.13
T: 2.44

OK. I'm officially bored now.

Conclusion. I'm good at H perm.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a feeling that person meant U when saying A.

Also for me. New update:

T perm average is now 1.62.
That's .20 seconds faster than my best with A!
Type C is so much faster than Type A!
Type C is the best!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21 said:
> ...



JUST TO CLEAR SOME THINGS UP!!!

like everyone is saying...I use roux and just do U perm intuitively I really don't know the algs for U perms. I just do them. 

I did do months of fridrich. intuitive F2L and edge orient and then edge permute ( like in that little dan knight guide.) and then corner orient and permutation. 

And I tried some roux BEFORE I USED PETRUS. (accidentally came upon the U perm here) I did some back and forth between Roux and fridrich (by this time I was trying all sorts of things OLL/PLL CLL/ELL, COLL) so I basically just ditched all those methods except for roux.

Then I tried Petrus for some block building practice, where I used the U perm I stumbled across along with my H and Z that I actually learned. 

I didn't post my U perm since I technically never use it except intuitively as in roux solves.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 16, 2008)

PLL	Single	Best Average
Uccw	0.88	0.98
Ucw	0.97	1.11
Accw	1.13	1.27
J1	1.09	1.31
J2	1.33	1.45
H	1.2	1.51
Acw	1.44	1.57
T	1.31	1.63
Y	1.41	1.66
R1	1.42	1.72
G1	1.78	1.93
Z	1.47	1.94
G2	1.75	2.11
V	1.88	2.14
F	1.95	2.16
G2'	1.89	2.23
N1	1.94	2.26
R2	2.14	2.34
E	2.22	2.38
N2	2.22	2.39
G1'	2.13	2.42

Big improvement on U, J and Y


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2008)

Done with wrists starting on timer, finishing with hands on timer.

*2H*
A: ccw: 2.58; cw:1.89
E: 2.94 (2.47 best, yikes! Better than expected)
U: ccw: 1.67; cw 1.86
H: 1.61
Z: 2.38
T: 1.70 (1.46 best)
J: 1.74; 2.37
R: 2.47; 2.62
F: 2.63 (This is not reflective of my "in-time" F-perms, which I'm sure I can easily sub2)
Y: 2.34
V: 2.17
N: 2.63; 3.11
G: 2.44; 3.11; 2.56; 3.00


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Can somebody teach me how to do N perms in sub 2? I always get 2-2.5 sec.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 19, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Can somebody teach me how to do N perms in sub 2? I always get 2-2.5 sec.


-Use a fast algorithm
-Try to regrip very little
-Use fast fingertricks
-Practice the algorithm


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2008)

I just a few of each and kept track of the singles 

Ua 1.21
Ub 1.26
H 1.55
Z 1.76
Aa 1.52
Ab 1.77
E 2.38
T 1.41
Ja 1.48
Jb 1.06
Ra 2.27
Rb 1.63
F 2.06
Y 1.94
V 2.39
Na 2.58
Nb 2.86
Ga 2.25
Gb 1.84
Gc 1.93
Gd 2.28


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Can somebody teach me how to do N perms in sub 2? I always get 2-2.5 sec.



use macky's algs and/or study nakaji's execution video.


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2008)

Finally finished. What can I say? I am really bad. I'm also way out of practise for PLL's. How do I manage to average sub17!? >.<


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow Dean you PLL’s are not to hot for sub 17 lol. Here’s mine:

U’s CW=* 1.59* (Best 1.14) CCW= *1.68* (Best 1.34)
A’s CW=* 2.24* (Best 2.03 >.>) CCW= *1.55 *(Best 1.10)
E: *2.73* (Best 2.33)
F: *2.81* (Best 2.35 O.O E-perm faster O.O)
G’s: *2.02* (Best 1.71)/ *2.53* (Best 2.07)/ *2.64* (Best 2.38)/ *2.62* (Best 2.41)
V: *2.50* (Best 2.13)
Y: *2.49* (Best 1.96)
J’s: *1.89* (Best 1.46)/ 1.83 (Best 1.58)
R’s: *2.30* (Best 1.84)/ 2.99 (Best 2.31) woah lowest alg is a J perm…
N’s: uh oh…. This is gonna kill me >.>… *2.88* (Best 2.28)/ *2.89* (Best 2.09 o.0)
T: *1.69 *(Best 1.40)
Z: *1.98 *(Best 1.61) YES sub 2 Z perm avg 
H: *1.65* (Best 1.37)

YESSSS ALL SUB 3!!!!!!!
And to think that all this time I thought my TPS was my let down >.< turns out its my F2L look ahead >.<


----------



## Dene (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, Mr. Mayn, your PLL's are all pretty much better than mine now >.<


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> Well, Mr. Mayn, your PLL's are all pretty much better than mine now >.<



Really? You are talking about OH, right?
How are you sub-17? I'm faster than that by about 30% on just about every alg and I thought my fingers are really slow. (can't seem to get sub-19 averages, sometimes even get as bad as 23 averages.) What's your secret? I don't think my look ahead is that bad, though my F2L is like 14 seconds...

Storeboughts are still the best? Perhaps try type C.


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Mr. Mayn, your PLL's are all pretty much better than mine now >.<
> ...



Nope, my PLL times are all there in all their embarrassment.
I'm not sure how I'm sub17. I guess sub10 F2L's help (I haven't tried taking an average of F2L's in a while, but I'd say it's sub10).

And yes I use a storebought cube. I don't really practise 3x3x3 much anyway, big cubes seem to push my improvement along.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

This is completely horrible. Cube pops on LITERALLY every other try (I didn't count them.) At least one lock up on every turn. I was seriously on the verge of just chucking my cube at the wall. But I didn't because I wouldn't have another good cube (I say 'good' very very loosely in this case.)

Straight from the PLL trainer...
Corners_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(A1):_____avg: 2.56
Corners_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(A2):avg: 2.38
Parallel_Corners_Swap_(E):______________avg: 3.83
Adjacent_Edges_Swap_(Z):________________avg: 3.27
Opposite_Edges_Swap_(H):________________avg: 2.21
Edges_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(U1):__avg: 1.83
Edges_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(U2):_______avg: 2.06
Push_Push_(J1):_________________________avg: 2.19
Push_Push_Upside_Down_(J2):_____________avg: 1.78
T_perm_(T):_____________________________avg: 2.25
Lucky_7_(R1):__________________________avg: 3.37
Lucky_7_Upside-Down_(R2):______________avg: 2.38
Parallell_Lines_(F):___________________avg: 3.54
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G1):________avg: 3.06
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G2):________avg: 3.88
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G3):________avg: 3.52
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G4):________avg: 3.03
V_Perm_(V):____________________________avg: 3.69
N_Perm_(N1):___________________________avg: 3.32
N_Perm_(N2):___________________________avg: 4.06
Y_Perm_(Y):____________________________avg: 2.66
Total Average: 3.04


----------

